# So How Many Gigs Did You Play in 2018?



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I was intrigued by last year's thread: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/so-how-many-gigs-did-you-play-in-2017.186385/

So I've decided to ask the question again.

How many gigs did you play last year? Solo? Band? Multiple acts? Multiple venues? Anything unusual? Give us the deets!

I more than doubled my total from last year - 45. Mostly my regular Sunday night gig hosting a local open mic. The rest were solo instrumental gigs, including my first two busking gigs, half a dozen "live music yoga" gigs, and a few one-offs. Only three unpaid. It was a good year!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

My band plays once a month at a blues bar So that's 12 right there. At some point last year I was in 2 bands. I also did 2 gigs playing Celtic music.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Maybe 5.

Way down from previous years as I quit 2 bands 2 years ago. I played a couple of community things with my fiddle/guitar duo and a short set with a singer I met. The singer was interesting and pretty good but I gather her husband didn’t dig her singing with me. I’ve been jamming with guys though, something might develop band wise I’m not sure. Lots of time to record.


----------



## nbs2005 (Mar 21, 2018)

I did two, both for work. The big one i front of 412 folks that I posted about and a reprise a few days later in the cafeteria to around 30. I've been bitten; there will be more in 2019!


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

On stage around 20, paid around 15. By far the most of my life, included 3-4 @2 in a row until 2am ish THEN load out. Unless I am in great shape, and admittedly I was not, I would not do again. I’m 25 lbs down since Thanksgiving and was and start again Saturday working out, so I miiiight for the right one. The real fitness motivation is my son’s wedding in May upcoming.

Included my first 2 outdoor gigs, a biker rally and a business open house, which was on an open flat deck trailer that had a few rough spots in a fairly wide open commercial area. Loudest I ever had my rig, it was glorious ...500W of GK slam thru 2 Subway 210s stacked, the punch was unreal. That was also my last with that band, which was where most of the gigs came from. Best guitar player, by a mile, I ever played with - toured Ontario for years, I think did sound for a band you would all know, not certain I have that 100% so won’t say who.....Peter, if you think you might know pm me, 55ish 5’8”160. But the decision was mutual when I left.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I forget how many tours we did. All but 2 shows of 2018 were as a 3pc.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Budda said:


> I forget how many tours we did. All but 2 shows of 2018 were as a 3pc.


I did not know that, no bass?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

By gig do you mean an audience of more than one?

About 5 I’d say solo. None yet with the band, we’re still gelling. It’s harder to play with a band (but more fun) than playing solo.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bw66 said:


> I was intrigued by last year's thread: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/so-how-many-gigs-did-you-play-in-2017.186385/
> 
> So I've decided to ask the question again.
> 
> ...


How was the busking? I think that would be fun. Tell me more about it.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Same as 2017, big fat ZERO!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

keto said:


> I did not know that, no bass?


Boss octave pedal -> Traynor dynbass 800H-> ampeg 810. Our last big tour of 2017 was as a 3 piece as well.

Real glad we have a guy now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess I played one, but it was the most important I have ever played.


----------



## aC2rs (Jul 9, 2007)

As a _"home player"_ I play exactly zero gigs year in and year out.
Sometimes my wife listens to me play, so an audience of one, does that count?


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

I play in 3 music groups and get out about 75-80 times a year. The classic country trio i play in keeps me the busiest by far.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Zero, no band anymore :-(


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> How was the busking? I think that would be fun. Tell me more about it.


They could almost qualify as unpaid gigs... I made about $6/hour. But it was fun. It was part of the local studio tour. Two outdoor gigs playing in a gazebo on our local museum grounds - it was a beautiful day and the view was spectacular. I suspect that if it were in a place where I didn't know everyone I would have made more money - which is okay - for some reason, having friends throw money in your case feels wrong, even though I know it shouldn't.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

bw66 said:


> They could almost qualify as unpaid gigs... I made about $6/hour. But it was fun. It was part of the local studio tour. Two outdoor gigs playing in a gazebo on our local museum grounds - it was a beautiful day and the view was spectacular. I suspect that if it were in a place where I didn't know everyone I would have made more money - which is okay - for some reason, having friends throw money in your case feels wrong, even though I know it shouldn't.


Oh, I’d thought you’d setup on some random sidewalk. You made enough for a beer, that’s all right in my books.


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Zero.

I am retired from gigging.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

35 in an acoustic duo and 26 between 2 bands. We cancelled all our gigs for one band because the bass player/co-singer suffered a heart attack in September. He's back up and running and our return is scheduled for next month.

Better days ....


----------



## MS41R8 (Sep 26, 2016)

I went back through my 2018 records and it’s oddly identicle to last years total at 97 “paid” shows on the dot . This is both duo and full band shows .

Hopefully in 2019 I can break the 100 mark but it will be a very tough task as music is a side thing for me . I absolutely love it .


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

A couple less than last year. It was going as usually until late Oct. Politics, politics, politics! Oh well, a good chance to learn some new tech before getting back at'er.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

31 gigs last year with the band. It's up quite a bit from the previous year, so that's good news! Although, we're starting to get close to our max. We all have day-jobs and the bassist and drummer both have young kids, so we're running out of weekends we're available to do stuff. I couldn't see doing more than 35-40 at year, tops.


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

I'm the music director at a large church...so I get about 45 gigs a year just from that 'cause I'm playing every weekend unless I'm sick or on vacation. 

Additionally I play maybe 10-15 gigs a year with a cover country band and another 5-10 gigs a year at other church/christian events.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

I forgot about church gigs... that would add about a dozen to my list.


----------

